# Cannot connect Linksys Wireless-G router with Verizon DSL



## BoerumHill (Sep 22, 2007)

I have the 768 Kbps broadband (PPPoE). 

The modem is Westell Wirespeed C90-36R516.

I bought a Linksys Wireless-G SRX200 router. Configured the TCP/IP to DHCP for Windows XP to obtain IP address automatically. Set the DSL PPoE username and password. Set the router password. Setup complete.

I am unable to connect to Verizon, just times out. I have to reconnect the ethernet directly to my laptop to gain connectivity.

C:\Documents and Settings\helpme>ipconfig \all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : myname
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : work.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : work.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-09-11-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.243.62
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-9C-5C-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 22, 2007 11:12:0
1 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 23, 2007 11:12:01
AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-79-09-1C

PPP adapter verizon:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.237.82.35
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.237.82.35
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.237.161.12
71.243.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL with the "ethernet connected directly".


----------



## BoerumHill (Sep 22, 2007)

The ethernet connected directly to the laptop:

C:\Documents and Settings\jo.reynolds>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ny18reynolds
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : nrinet.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nrinet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-09-11-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.243.62
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-9C-5C-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 22, 2007 11:30:3
3 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 23, 2007 11:30:33
AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-79-09-1C

PPP adapter verizon:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.237.82.35
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.237.82.35
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.237.161.12
71.243.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\jo.reynolds>

With the ethernet hooked up to the router:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\jo.reynolds>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ny18reynolds
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : nrinet.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nrinet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-09-11-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 22, 2007 11:52:1
4 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 23, 2007 11:52:14
AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-9C-5C-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 22, 2007 11:30:3
3 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 23, 2007 11:30:33
AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-79-09-1C

C:\Documents and Settings\jo.reynolds>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That appears to be a USB connection to the modem, is that correct?


----------



## BoerumHill (Sep 22, 2007)

Correct, USB "Type B" connector to the back of modem, output to PC is an ethernet cable (e.g., the low rent DSL that uses filters on your phone line).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to remove the USB connection, turn off the modem for 15 seconds, then connect the modem with the Ethernet connection to the computer directly. Reboot the computer and post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## BoerumHill (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I was confused earlier.

I don't have a USB type B connection. It's a simple phone line with a line filter attached.


----------

